# job expos



## robin-of-nottingham (Feb 29, 2012)

Been to 1 migration seminar in Birmingham looking at jobs in Australia... personal opinion was. Waste of money. 

Just left jobs expo in Manchester. Turned out to be another waste of time and money..

Looking for jobs as electrician.. people I know who live in Australia say there's loads of work for sparks out there.. just beginning to think these are a waste of time and money...

So to anyone who's looking at going to one of these events please think long and hard before paying out £'s to go to one...

On a different note does anyone know of any electrical companies in Australia industrial or mining. I have 14 years in the trade and just need to break away from the UK...


----------



## toadfish (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Robin,

Wish I'd seen your post. Went to the Australia Expo in Manchester at the weekend and unless you are a civil engineer or worked with industrial plant, the advice was 'get yourself out there'.

The best piece of advice I got on the whole day is "Eventually you need to stop planning and start applying!".


----------



## robin-of-nottingham (Feb 29, 2012)

Seems to me and my mate who's also looking to be a money making racket... £17.50 a ticket for what exactly.... all this talk about Australia is desperate for UK sparks, but when you go to these expos there sweet fa on offer.... bit of a joke... there's one at Aston villas ground at the end of the month aimed at tradesmen but I got a suspicious feeling its gonna be a load of people telling you ya need to do "A" "B" or "C" to get what ya need and it only costs £4k... like the reply above said looks like ya best bet is get a resume written up and email it off to as many companies as you can..


----------



## shanelogan (Apr 13, 2012)

*shane*

cheers for the heads up a was just talking about goin to one of those about an hour ago but a wont be waisting ma time of money if it gonna be shit


----------



## robin-of-nottingham (Feb 29, 2012)

Having said that think were gonna try the one at Aston villa ground as its just for sparks and other trades. Don't wanna not go then miss out on summat..


----------

